# س}ال بخصوص تكلفة محطة مياه؟؟؟؟



## enggemy (20 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
السؤال بخصوص التكلفة الكلية لمحطة مياه (مياه جوفية) تعمل لتخدم بضعة آلاف من الناس 
ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## abue tycer (24 أغسطس 2011)

محطة سعة 20 متر كعب/ ساعة تكلف مع ملحقات التجهيز 175000 دولار والشركة المصنعة من تايوان ونوع الماء المصفى هو بئر مياه جوفية في منطقة شبه صحراوية مع تحياتي


----------



## الطير الحبيب (24 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



enggemy قال:


> السلام عليكم
> السؤال بخصوص التكلفة الكلية لمحطة مياه (مياه جوفية) تعمل لتخدم بضعة آلاف من الناس
> ولكم جزيل الشكر .



اخي الكريم تكلفه المحطه تقدر بانتاجيتها للمياه يعني كام متر / اليوم ... وكمان المحطات بتختلف بمعداتها ودا بيرجع لتحليل المياه المراد معالجتها. ودا لان المياه الجوفيه املاحها مش واحده وكمان انواع الاملاح بتختلف . فمن الافضل الرد علي بعض الاستفسارات الاتيه 

تقريبا بضعه الاف من الناس يطلعو كام تقريبا هل الفين ولا خمسه ولا عشره . وهل محطه المياه حتخدم الناس دي للشرب بس ولا للاستعمال العام من شرب وغسيل وحموم وما الي ذلك . لو تذكر املاح المياه تقريبا كام يكون افضل . وهل تكلفه المحطه تشمل ايضا خطوط امداد المياه ولا تكلفه المحطه فقط ..

وعموما المحطه لبضعه الاف كما ذكرت مش ممكن توصل لتكلفه عاليه كما ذكر الاخ بالرد وانا شايف انها تكلفه عاليه جدا جدا جدا .. فانا انشاء الله لو تفيدني بالاستفسارات حبلغك ثمنها التقريبي واللي حيكون اقل بكثير مم ذكر . سلام عليكم


----------



## kadhim ali (25 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخي الكريم عادة نحسب سعر تصفية وتحلية المتر المكعب للمياه الخام وهي
متر مكعب مياه ابار وانهار غير مالحة براكش وترbrackish water مابين 5000-7000دولار للمتر المكعب كلفة معدات
اما مياه البحار seawaterفامتر المكعب الواحد من 7000-9000دولار للمتر المكعب الواحد


----------



## الطير الحبيب (25 أغسطس 2011)

kadhim ali قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اخي الكريم عادة نحسب سعر تصفية وتحلية المتر المكعب للمياه الخام وهي
> متر مكعب مياه ابار وانهار غير مالحة براكش وترbrackish water مابين 5000-7000دولار للمتر المكعب كلفة معدات
> اما مياه البحار seawaterفامتر المكعب الواحد من 7000-9000دولار للمتر المكعب الواحد



الاخ الكريم / ليه كل الردود بتقول ان التكلفه عاليه جداد جدا ومبالغ فيها ليه !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
حضرتك بتقول ان تكلفه المتر المعالج لمياه الابار مابين 5000 الي 7000 دولار ودا اعتبره مبالغ فيه جداااااا ... يعني لو قلنا محطه 40 متر بيكون تكلفتها ( 40 * 5000 ) = 200000 الف دولار !!!

اخي اعطيني 7000 دولار واعمل ليك محطه 40 متر


----------



## ابراهيم يوسف (27 أغسطس 2011)

السعر من 880 الي 990 دولار للمتر المكعب


----------



## ابراهيم يوسف (27 أغسطس 2011)

يعني 40 *1000=40000 دولار


----------



## kadhim ali (27 أغسطس 2011)

الطير الحبيب قال:


> الاخ الكريم / ليه كل الردود بتقول ان التكلفه عاليه جداد جدا ومبالغ فيها ليه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> حضرتك بتقول ان تكلفه المتر المعالج لمياه الابار مابين 5000 الي 7000 دولار ودا اعتبره مبالغ فيه جداااااا ... يعني لو قلنا محطه 40 متر بيكون تكلفتها ( 40 * 5000 ) = 200000 الف دولار !!!
> 
> اخي اعطيني 7000 دولار واعمل ليك محطه 40 متر


 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخي انا اقصد انشاء محطة من ا الى ى اي بمافيها التصفية والتحلية والمتر المكعب بالساعة 
اما قولك محطة 40 متر مكعب ب 7000 دولا هل تقصد 40 باليوم ام بالساعة ام بالشهر ؟
اذا كنت تقصد باليوم فانها بالساعة تكون 2متر مكعب وبالتالي فان سعر المتر اصبح 3500 دولار وانت تقصد تحلية فقط فلو اضفت التصفية تصبح 5000 دولار او اكثر
ملاحظة ارجو الانتباه عند حسابنا المحطات نسحب اليوم 20 ساعة وليس 24 ساعة ووتقديري الخالص لرايئك اخوك كاظم


----------



## enggemy (29 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للأخوة المهندسين على الردود
ولكنى لست متخصصا فى الهندسة الصحية ولم أستوفى القدر المناسب منها فى الدراسة 
سؤالى بشكل أكثر وضوحا 
محطة مياه لعدد وليكن مثلا 10000 مواطن (قرية فقيرة ليس لها مصدر صحى لمياه الشرب وبها أكبر نسبة من أمراض الكبد والكلى بسبب إختلاط المياه الجوفية بمياه الصرف الصرف الصحى)لغرض الشرب فقط وبدون شبكة مياه 
المأخذ منها عبارة عن حنفيات يملئ الأهالى منها ما يكفي حاجتهم اليومية من مياه الشرب 
مصدر المياه عبارة عن ماسورة فى باطن الأرض ترفع منها المياه بواسطة موتور .
وشكرا لكم مع أسفى لتأخرى فى إيضاح طلبى من البداية.


----------



## الطير الحبيب (31 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*



enggemy قال:


> شكرا للأخوة المهندسين على الردود
> ولكنى لست متخصصا فى الهندسة الصحية ولم أستوفى القدر المناسب منها فى الدراسة
> سؤالى بشكل أكثر وضوحا
> محطة مياه لعدد وليكن مثلا 10000 مواطن (قرية فقيرة ليس لها مصدر صحى لمياه الشرب وبها أكبر نسبة من أمراض الكبد والكلى بسبب إختلاط المياه الجوفية بمياه الصرف الصرف الصحى)لغرض الشرب فقط وبدون شبكة مياه
> ...



الاخ الكريم هذا ما توقعته انا انك محتاج محطه تنقيه وتحليه المياه لاغراض الشرب واعاده طرحها للناس بعبوات ( جراكن 10متر او 20 متر ) 

اخي الكريم انا قمت بعمل العديد مثل هذه المحطات بمحافظات مصر المختلفه سواء تجاريه الغرض منها البيع باجر مخفض لجركن المياه ال 20 لتر ب3 جنيه و 1.5 لجركن 10 لتر وهي مربحه جدا . وتم عملها ايضا لوجه الله من خلال الجمعيات الاهليه وتوزيع مياهها علي اهل القريه وهم بياتو بجراكنهم للملو منها .. فهل تريد محطه كمشروع تجاري ام لوجه الله لخدمه اهل البلد ..

وعدد السكان ال 10 الاف تقريبا هم اهل القريه وطبعا مش كلهم حيشترو او حتي حياخدو مياه من المحطه لان باختصار منهم اللي بيستحي ومنهم اللي مركب فلاتر منزليه وخلافه ..

المحطه اللي ممكن توفي باحتياجات اهل البلد هي 50 متر / اليوم بواقع 5000 جركن 10 لتر يومي . ودي نفس قدره المحطات اللي بنركبها للجمعيات الشرعيه .. 
ودا الا اذا حبيت تعلي الطاقه الانتاجيه للضعف او 60 او 70 وهكذا 

فاي استفسار بخصوص المحطات دي انا افيدك انشاء الله سلام عليكم


----------



## enggemy (2 سبتمبر 2011)

أخى الطير الحبيب 
أولا: المحطة لوجه الله تعالى
ثانيا : عدد سكان قريتى يتجاوز السبعون ألفا ولكن المستفيد منها فى أشد أوقات العام صيفا لن يتجاوز ال10000 آلاف من وجهة نظرى لعدة أسباب منها ما ذكرته حضرتك ومنها أسباب أخرى .
ثالثا : سؤالى عن تكلفة المحطة لم تجبنى عنه وهو طبعا هيبقى مبلغ تقديرى بشكل كبير ولكنه سيفيد فى فى ترتيب الأمور المالية بالنسبة للأخوة الذين سيقومون بإنشاء هذه المحطة فى حالة توفيق ربنا لنا بالشروع فى إنشائها .
وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## الطير الحبيب (3 سبتمبر 2011)

enggemy قال:


> أخى الطير الحبيب
> أولا: المحطة لوجه الله تعالى
> ثانيا : عدد سكان قريتى يتجاوز السبعون ألفا ولكن المستفيد منها فى أشد أوقات العام صيفا لن يتجاوز ال10000 آلاف من وجهة نظرى لعدة أسباب منها ما ذكرته حضرتك ومنها أسباب أخرى .
> ثالثا : سؤالى عن تكلفة المحطة لم تجبنى عنه وهو طبعا هيبقى مبلغ تقديرى بشكل كبير ولكنه سيفيد فى فى ترتيب الأمور المالية بالنسبة للأخوة الذين سيقومون بإنشاء هذه المحطة فى حالة توفيق ربنا لنا بالشروع فى إنشائها .
> وجزاك الله خيرا.


 

اخي الكريم م/ جمال انا عرفت تقريبا ان مجموعه من الافراد سيتكفلو بعملها لوجه الله .. وما دامت لوجه الله انا سوف ارسلك تكلفتها علي الخاص لانه حيكون سعر لهذا السبب فقط وكمان طاقتها الانتاجيه .. وربنا المعين . سلام عليكم


----------



## محمد العسكرى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااا
كنت محتاج هذا الكلام 
شكرا *


----------



## مهندسه باور (6 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز احب ان اساعدك فى وصولك للمعلومه التى تفيدك بشان تكلفه مياه الابار 
فاننى اعرف شركه تعمل فى مجال معالجه مياه الابار باقل التكاليف وبسعر الجنيه المصرى


----------



## مهندسه باور (6 سبتمبر 2011)

اسفه لم استطع توصيل كلامى لحضرتك حيث الاداره تمنع اى ارقام اتصال ولكنى اريد ان اوضح لحضرتك ان محطات تنقيه الابار تتم بتكاليف اقل من التكاليف المذكوره فى التعليقات السابقه ويرجى ان استطيع التواصل مع حضرتك


----------



## ابراهيم يوسف (8 سبتمبر 2011)

شوف ان ممكن اساعدك بس محتاج البيانات للبئر 
مهندس تحليه خبره


----------



## كيرو عبده (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## طارق العسال (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى الفاضل الطير الحبيب انا منمحاظه المنيا بمصر وأريد تركيب محطة تنقيه باحدى الجمعيات الشرعيه بطاقه انتاجية من40 :50 م3/يوم فبالله عليك اريد جمله التكلفة مع التفصيل لقيمةكل جزء ويفيه عمل المحطه وعن طريقة للاتصال بكم لاننا بالفعل حاليا فى مرحلة اختيار انسب عرض فنى ومالى فلا تبخل علينا ونسأل الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## قدرى عبدالرحيم (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اخوكم قدرى من سوهاج / مصر.... ولست مهندسا .... ولكنى اتبع الجمعية الشرعية وانا مشرف محطات تنقية المياه التابعه للجمعية ..... وارى ان اخى يسأل عن محطة مياه تقريبا مثل محطة الجمعية وهى تنتج تقريبا 30000 لتر يوميا يعنى فى اليوم مش فى الساعه .... وهى التى تخدم القرى الصغيره والاماكن التى تحتاج لمياه نقيه للشرب فقط وتكلفتها تتراوح تقريبا ما بين 40000 و 60000 جنيه وهذا التراوح بسبب اختلاف بعض المعدات من محطه لاخرى..... واكمل واقوال ..... انا فى حاجه ماسه لمساعدتكم فى بيان بعض الامور حول هذه المحطات .... مثل الغسيل الكيميائى وطريقته والمواد المستخدمه فيه ومدته وغير ذلك من الامور..... جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (15 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم بعض الدراسات تشير الى ان تكلفة المتر المكعب في رأس المال 1000 دولار فقط .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## almasry766 (13 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم اللله خيرا جميعا 
اخوكم مش مهندس .و الله يجزاكم خير ازا حد يدلني علي مشروع تحليه المياه الشرب عن طريق الابار الجوفيه من ماسوره ميه ؟ انتو عارفين كيف موضوع المياه سئ في مصر بلد النيل و في اماكن مفيش ميه اصلا فلو حد يعلمني الطريق و يقولوي علي التكلفه الكليه لها كام؟ بكل ما في التكلفه غير المعدات المساحه المطلوبه ؟ الطاقه من كهربا و خلافه؟ الصيانه ؟و بصراحه نفسي اعمله في الاماكن الطرفيه لمصر الي مفهاش ميه تقريبا ؟


----------



## maidi (14 سبتمبر 2012)

السادة المهندسون ...... الكيميائيون ...... المختصون .... الطلبة ....... المهتمون بمجال معالجة المياه :
أتمنى أن يكون السؤال واضح ومعطيات السؤال كاملة , لكي يكون الجواب سريعاً ومحدداً ومفيداً وبعيداً عن الأخطاء .
تمنياتي بالتوفيق .


----------



## Eng mohman (18 فبراير 2015)

نعم انا كنت اريد معلومات اكثر عن تحلىة المياه في مصر اذا استطعتم المساعده


----------

